# Printserver Log



## GalaxyWarrior (14. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem D-Link PrintServer DP-301P+ Prinserver? Kann man mit diesem Printserver Loggen, welcher User den Druckauftrag gesendet hat? Denn im Log steht zwar die IP, aber erstens haben wir DHCP, und zweitens kann jeder Schüler an jeden Rechner gehen, weshalb auch die Anzeige des Computernamens nichts bringt. Kann man da nicht irgendwie den Usernamen anzeigen lasse, von wem der Auftrag war?
MfG
GalaxyWarrior


----------

